# Ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits,

In einem deutsch-schweizerischen Fernsehbericht ist heute unter dem Titel ''Senioren vernachlässigen ihr Hörproblem'' u.a. Folgendes zu lesen:

_....im Schnitt *ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache.
_
Handelt es sich hierbei einfach um einen Fehler (fehlt die Präposition 'um': um 7 bis 10 Jahre?) oder um einen mir unbekannten (schweizerischen?) Satzbau?
Ein Satz wie ''es geht zwei Stunden, bis ich etwas tue'' erscheint mir mit Rücksicht auf die deutsche Grammatik ganz falsch.  Ich würde stattdessen sagen: ''es vergehen 2 Stunden, bis...'', und im betreffenden Fall _,würden sieben bis zehn Jahre vergehen, bis...'._
Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Lösung dieses meinen Zweifels.


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, "sieben bis zehn Jahre" ist eine Zeitangabe, die syntaktisch unabhängig ist von "ginge es".

Wie lange ginge es? Sieben bis zehn Jahre.


----------



## bearded

Also wie ''...dauere es sieben bis zehn Jahre..''?  In meinem Beispiel ''es dauert 2 Stunden, bis ich...''? Schon möglich, und Danke für den Hinweis, aber ist dann der Gebrauch von 'gehen' nicht ein wenig seltsam (und stilistisch unschön)?
Und wenn dem so ist, warum ''unabhängig von 'ginge es'''? Ich denke, evtl. Zeitobjekt nach 'ginge es': Du schreibst selbst ''wie lange ginge es''.


----------



## elroy

Ich fasse "es ginge" hier nicht als "es dauerte" auf, sondern als "es funktionierte (irgendwie)".


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



bearded man said:


> im Schnitt *ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis jemand nach dem


Ich denke auch, dass, wenn der Satz isoliert steht, "ginge es" eher lauten sollte

"dauerte es" oder
"vergingen".

Jedoch könnte sich das "ginge es" auf etwas im vorherigen Satz Benanntes beziehen. Dann wäre das Verb angebracht.

(Mit elroy überschnitten)

Edit:


elroy said:


> Ich fasse "es ginge" hier nicht als "es dauerte" auf, sondern als "es funktionierte (irgendwie)".



Dieser Deutung kann ich mich nicht so recht anschließen, kann aber gar nicht so richtig fassen, warum.  Man müsste tatsächlich den vorausgehenden Satz kennen.


----------



## Hutschi

Genau.
"Ginge" und "dauere" können hier synonym sein. Besser wäre dann aber "vergingen".
Auch "verliefen" ginge hier zu verwenden.

Aber: Es könnte auch sein:

_....im Schnitt *ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre (gut/ohne erkennbare Probleme), *bis jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache._
("Ginge" wäre hier analog zu "funktionierte", nur dass "funktionieren" meist mit technischen Geräten oder mit konkreten Organen verwendet wird.)

(auch überschnitten)

(edit)
_....im Schnitt *ginge (im Sinne von "funktioniere") es sieben bis zehn Jahre einigermaßen, *bis/ehe jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache.
....im Schnitt *vergingen sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis/ehe jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache.
....im Schnitt *dauere es sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis/ehe jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache.
....im Schnitt *ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre weiter, *ehe jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache._ (Hier funktioniert "bis" nicht gut.)


----------



## Sowka

Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt, warum die Deutung "es funktioniert" für mich nicht funktioniert. 



elroy said:


> Ich fasse "es ginge" hier nicht als "es dauerte" auf, sondern als "es funktionierte (irgendwie)".





Sowka said:


> Edit:
> Dieser Deutung kann ich mich nicht so recht anschließen, kann aber gar nicht so richtig fassen, warum.  Man müsste tatsächlich den vorausgehenden Satz kennen.





bearded man said:


> im Schnitt *ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache


Im zweiten Teil des Satzes wird gesagt, dass "es ginge", nachdem erstmals der Verdacht auf ein Hörproblem enstanden ist. Hier würde ich nicht ein Unpersönliches "es" erwarten, sondern ein Verb, das sich auf die Person bezieht:
_Nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit kommen die Personen sieben bis zehn Jahre irgendwie zurecht / mogeln sich die Personen sieben bis zehn Jahre irgendwie durch, bevor sie eine Hörtest machen lassen_.

Denn in diesem Falle würde ja darauf abgehoben, dass "es" irgendwie "funktionierend gemacht" wird, und das geschieht durch die betroffene Person. Deshalb finde ich diese Deutung ohne weiteren Kontext nicht naheliegend.


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> Man müsste tatsächlich den vorausgehenden Satz kennen.


Hier ist der vorausgehende Textteil:

_In der Schweiz behandelt rund die Hälfte der Senioren ihre Hörprobleme nicht. Zu diesem Schluss kommt eine Studie im Auftrag von ''Pro Senectute''. Gemäß dieser leben in der Schweiz rund 450.000 Menschen über 65 mit einem Hörproblem.  46% von ihnen tun nichts dagegen.
_
Erneuten Dank für all Eure Meinungen.

PS. Nur am Rande:
Für mich ist ''ginge'' in der indirekten Rede ganz korrekt. ''Gingen'', ''vergingen'' oder ''verliefen'' hingegen nicht ganz (mit Präteritum identisch: besser _würden...)._


----------



## Hutschi

Inhaltlich ist es eine Wiederholung von "sie tun nichts dagegen".

"Vergingen" ist ohne "es" völlig korrekt.

Pragmatisch sind alle Formen in Übereinstimmung, sowohl die direkte (im Sinn: daurere) als auch die indirekte Angabe (im Sinn: funktioniere es so).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded man said:


> Ein Satz wie ''es geht zwei Stunden, bis ich etwas tue'' erscheint mir mit Rücksicht auf die deutsche Grammatik ganz falsch.


Mir nicht. Wenigstens in der Alltagssprache.


Hutschi said:


> "Ginge" und "dauere" können hier synonym sein.


Dieser Meinung bin ich auch: Vergleiche die (immerhin)  45 Treffer für "*es geht eine Weile, bis* ..."


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Dieser Meinung bin ich auch: Vergleiche die 45 Treffer für "es geht eine Weile, bis ..."


Müsste es in diesem Fall nicht heißen ''es gingen (es würden...gehen) 7 - 10 Jahre, bis..?  ''Eine Weile'' ist ja Singular, deshalb auch das Verb in der Einzahl - denke ich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nein, Subjekt ist "es" (anders als bei "vergehen").

Nachtrag zu #10
Für "Wie lange geht es, bis ..." findet man noch viel mehr Treffer.


----------



## bearded

'' Es geht eine Weile, bis...'' : entspricht das nicht einem ''es vergeht eine Weile, bis..''? Wenn ja, dann ist 'es' nur Scheinsubjekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

"Es geht/ es dauert" + Singular > Subjekt "es" ("es dauert" ist in gepflegter Sprache natürlich vorzuziehen)
"Es vergeht/ vergehen" > "es" =  Scheinsubjekt


----------



## Hutschi

Oder:
'' *Es geht* eine Weile, bis es nicht mehr geht.'' (geht=funktioniert/klappt/wird in Kauf genommen/es wird nichts unternommen, der Prozess läuft selbstständig ab)
'' Es vergeht eine Weile, bis...''  (Zeit vergeht)

"Es geht" in diesem Sinne ist wahrscheinlich umgangssprachlich.
Vergleiche: Das Radio geht. = Es funktioniert.

---
Vergleiche auch: Es geht (mir) ganz gut. (=Ich bin ok.)


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi. Ich verstehe jetzt auch,  was JClaude meinte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> '' *Es geht* eine Weile, bis es nicht mehr geht.'' (geht=funktioniert/klappt/wird in Kauf genommen/es wird nichts unternommen, der Prozess läuft selbstständig ab)


"Wie lange geht es,  bis das Medikament wirkt." - mit _"funktioniert/klappt/wird in Kauf genommen/es wird nichts unternommen," _hat dieses "es geht" nichts zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

Einig waren wir uns, denke ich, dass der Satz zumindest kein guter Stil ist:
_... im Schnitt *ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache._

Und ich denke, das liegt daran, dass er zweideutig ist.
_46% von ihnen tun nichts dagegen. Im Schnitt *ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache.

Aber JClaudeK liest hier nur den zeitlichen Aspekt, bei mir ist es eine Art "Klappsatz". Je nachdem, wie ich gerade lese, lese ich zeitlich oder "gehen"=ungefähr "funktionieren"_

Eindeutig ist:
_In der Schweiz behandelt rund die Hälfte der Senioren ihre Hörprobleme nicht. Zu diesem Schluss kommt eine Studie im Auftrag von ''Pro Senectute''. Gemäß dieser leben in der Schweiz rund 450.000 Menschen über 65 mit einem Hörproblem. 46% von ihnen tun nichts dagegen.
... im Schnitt *ginge es so sieben bis zehn Jahre weiter, *bis jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache.
oder:

In der Schweiz behandelt rund die Hälfte der Senioren ihre Hörprobleme nicht. Zu diesem Schluss kommt eine Studie im Auftrag von ''Pro Senectute''. Gemäß dieser leben in der Schweiz rund 450.000 Menschen über 65 mit einem Hörproblem. 46% von ihnen tun nichts dagegen.
... im Schnitt *vergingen sieben bis zehn Jahre, *bis jemand nach dem ersten Verdacht auf Schwerhörigkeit überhaupt einen Hörtest mache.

--- _


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S. zu #14

Der Unterschied wird noch deutlicher bei der Fragestellung:
*
Wie lange* geht/ dauert *es*, bis ....?
aber
*Wieviele* Tage/ Wochen/ Jahre .... vergehen, bis ....?




Hutschi said:


> Aber JClaudeK liest hier nur den zeitlichen Aspekt


Im vorliegenden Falle schon.

Aber ich bestreite keinesfalls, dass im entsprechenden  Kontext auch die Interpretation _ "gehen"= ungefähr "funktionieren" _möglich ist.


----------



## berndf

Hier ist die Formulierung der ursprünglichen Pressemitteilung von Pro Senectute, über die hier berichtet wird:
_Im Schnitt *vergehen* nach dem ersten Verdacht sieben bis zehn Jahre, bis ein Hörtest gemacht wird. _(Quelle)​


elroy said:


> Ich fasse "es ginge" hier nicht als "es dauerte" auf, sondern als "es funktionierte (irgendwie)".


Dass in _ginge es_ in diesem speziellen Fall _gehen=dauern_ und nicht _gehen=funktionieren_ gemeint ist, ist damit abschließend geklärt.



bearded man said:


> Also wie ''...dau(e)re es sieben bis zehn Jahre..''? In meinem Beispiel ''es dauert 2 Stunden, bis ich...''? Schon möglich, und Danke für den Hinweis, aber ist dann der Gebrauch von 'gehen' nicht ein wenig seltsam (und stilistisch unschön)?


Ich würde sagen ja. Dennoch haben alle Muttersprachler hier intuitiv _ginge es_ als _dauerte es_ verstanden. Ich denke, neben den angeführten Gründen liegt das auch daran, dass _es geht_ im Sinne von_ es funktioniert _nicht dem in einem Pressebericht erwarteten Sprachregister entspricht. Der Ausdruck ist dafür zu umgangssprachlich und familiär.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne die Wendung "es geht..." im Sinne von "es dauert" definitiv nicht und empfinde sie als ungrammatisch. Mir stößt das als bestenfalls dialektal auf, in einer Pressemitteilung stufe ich sie als schlichtweg falsch ein.

Es mag sein, dass es in manchen Dialektgebieten zur Alltagsspracge gehört. Standardsprachlich rate ich von einer Verwendung ab. Das ist grauslich.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Duden gibt es in der hier diskutierten Form nicht an. Das deutet auf umgangssprachlich oder landschaftlich hin.
Duden | gehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

edit: "sich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt erstrecken, ausdehnen" wird standardsprachlich auch für einen Zeitpunkt verwendet, wie man in den Duden-Beispielen sieht. (Ich hatte es nur räumlich wahrgenommen und leider die Beispiele nur überflogen.)

Definition:


> sich einem bestimmten Zustand, Zeitpunkt o. Ä. nähern





> *Beispiele *_(im Duden)_
> 
> etwas geht zu Ende
> er geht auf die 60 _(nähert sich seinem sechzigsten Lebensjahr)_
> <unpersönlich>: es geht auf/gegen Mitternacht
> dieser Zustand geht jetzt ins dritte Jahr _(dauert schon [länger als] zwei Jahre an)_



Insbesondere das letzte Beispiel zeigt, dass "Zeitpunkt" nicht sehr strikt ist, und es entspricht am ehesten unserem Thema (_im Schnitt ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre,)_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Es mag sein, dass es in manchen Dialektgebieten zur Alltagsspracge gehört. [....] Das ist grauslich.


Wenn du einen Ausdruck nicht kennst, gehört er ipso facto zur "dialektalen Alltagssprache". 

Hutschi hat uns mit ihrem Dudenbeleg bewiesen, dass dem nicht so ist.  



> DWDS
> 9) ⟨etw. geht⟩ etw. verläuft
> Und als es am Zoll sehr lange ging (sehr lange dauerte)  [Frisch Stiller359]


----------



## Hutschi

Allerdings war der Beleg "versteckt" und ich hatte ihn nicht gleich gefunden. Es ist nur in den Beispielen explizit erwähnt, nicht in den eigentlichen Definitionen.

Umgangssprachlich (wahrscheinlich auch standardsprachlich) würde ich zum Beispiel sagen "er geht auf die 60" zu statt "er geht auf die 60".

Wendungen wie_ "im Schnitt ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre"_ kenne ich zwar, würde sie aber im Sinne einer klaren Darstellung vermeiden (ebenso wie Kajjo), egal ob standardsprachlich oder nicht. Regional kann das anders sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Was  in einem Roman* von Max Frisch steht, kann doch so _grauslich_ nicht sein, oder?
*(den ich zufälligerweise vor kurzem wieder gelesen habe, wobei mir der Satz "Und als es am Zoll sehr lange ging, ...." gar nicht aufgefallen ist, so 'normal' fand ich ihn)


----------



## ali-baba

Berndeutsch ist "Es geit sibe bis zäh Jahr" korrekt und sehr häufig. Kaum jemand sagt "Es duuret sibe bis zäh Jahr", das wäre aber auch korrekt.
"Es geit"+Zeitdauer ist ziemlich exakt synonym mit "Es duuret"+Zeitdauer.
In Standarddeutsch ist diese Verwendung von 'gehen'+Zeitdauer nach Duden auch möglich/nachgewiesen, aber wohl eher unüblich.

"duuret"="dauert".
Oft hört man auch "es bruucht (einige Zeit)", "es braucht", ein Konstrukt welches ans englische "it takes (some time)" anklingt.
Ich finde diese Ähnlichkeiten und Differenzen zwischen verschiedenen Sprachen und Dialekten spannend und belebend.


----------



## berndf

ali-baba said:


> In Standarddeutsch ist diese Verwendung von 'gehen'+Zeitdauer nach Duden auch möglich/nachgewiesen, aber wohl eher unüblich.


Ja, ich denke auch, dass diese Verwendung vor allem ein Helvetismus ist. Die Belegstelle bei Frisch unterstützt die Vermutung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich bin kein Helvet, aber auch mir (Süddeutschland) ist "es geht + Zeitdauer" vertraut.
_"dialektale Alltagssprache" _


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin kein Helvet, aber auch mir (*Süddeutschland*) ist "es geht + Zeitdauer" vertraut.


Naja, _kennen _tut man dies wohl auch woanders, immerhin haben es ja alle Muttersprachler auf Anhieb richtig verstanden. Da Schweizerdeutsch zur alemannischen Sprachgruppe gehört, bist Du den Schweizern wahrscheinlich noch etwas näher verbunden also nur über die _süddeutsch_ (oberdeutsche) Dialektregion.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Hutschi hat uns mit ihrem Dudenbeleg bewiesen, dass dem nicht so ist.


Die Duden-Beispiele sind allesamt anders gelagert außer der letzte, den ich auch immer noch für fraglich halte.

_ ...im Schnitt ginge es sieben bis zehn Jahre, bis jemand..._

Also tut mir leid, das ist für mich nicht standardsprachlich, sondern klingt grauslich falsch.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "sich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt erstrecken, ausdehnen" wird standardsprachlich auch für einen Zeitpunkt verwendet


Eigentlich nicht wirklich, sondern eher Zeiträume in festen Wendungen:

_zu Ende gehen
das geht schon ewig so
wenn das so weiter geht
_


berndf said:


> Ja, ich denke auch, dass diese Verwendung vor allem ein Helvetismus ist. Die Belegstelle bei Frisch unterstützt die Vermutung.



Danke.


----------



## ali-baba

Na, wer sagt's denn. "Fischköppe" ticken eben ein wenig anders als "Kühbuben", aber Hauptsache man versteht sich. .. mit 'nem bisschen Goodwill ..


----------

